# Missing person



## ruffles (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello I have a friend that seems to have gone missing in Dubai in past 2 months but I am not sure if they even made it there , or are still there , maybe they got in trouble? I'm not sure. Is anyone here who can help look to see?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Try his embassy, give them his full name and contact details although they do not have to tell you if he is here, they may pass a message on for you.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

ruffles said:


> Hello I have a friend that seems to have gone missing in Dubai in past 2 months but I am not sure if they even made it there , or are still there , maybe they got in trouble? I'm not sure. Is anyone here who can help look to see?


Was he a Rastafarian?


----------



## ruffles (Jun 22, 2010)

|James| said:


> Was he a Rastafarian?



lol definately not 


Is it possible to search arrested persons?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If he has been arrested his embassy should know.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just contact the embassy and they will be able to track the passport, unless he was carrying something a little special,jaa maan, then maybe contacting the embassy will be the last thing on ja mind.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Might be interesting to post his details out her and hope that somebody helps. Stranger things gave happened on this forum before, a son even found his lost father!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

|James| said:


> Might be interesting to post his details out her and hope that somebody helps. Stranger things gave happened on this forum before, a son even found his lost father!!!


:rofl: at your signature!!!


----------

